# is there any kind of metal that does not dissolve in AR ?



## diverwild (Aug 17, 2017)

I dont know if it is stupid question، but I need a straight answer please


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 18, 2017)

http://web.mit.edu/piuska/Public/Ekaterinburg%20more/Ekaterinburg%20research/Aqua%20regia%20-%20Wikipedia.pdf

https://chemistry.stackexchange.com/questions/67199/what-metals-arent-dissolved-in-attacked-by-aqua-regia


----------



## jonn (Aug 18, 2017)

Tantalum


----------



## Lou (Aug 18, 2017)

Tantalum, niobium, zirconium, hafnium titanium, even tungsten is barely attacked.

Tantalum of course the most resistant to everything but fluoride.


----------



## Khanarsal (Aug 18, 2017)

I have sulfide ore and applying aqua riga but when use
Sodium metby sulfite than i m not geeting any metal at the end
Dint know y!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 18, 2017)

Khanarsal said:


> I have sulfide ore and applying aqua riga but when use
> Sodium metby sulfite than i m not geeting any metal at the end
> Dint know y!



Wrong place for your question, or is it just a statement?


----------



## diverwild (Aug 19, 2017)

thank you guys


----------



## nickvc (Aug 20, 2017)

Don't forget silver, also rhodium, iridium and platinum which are highly resistant to most acids, they do dissolve but very slowly even under high heat.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 22, 2017)

Khanarsal said:


> I have sulfide ore and applying aqua riga but when use
> Sodium metby sulfite than i m not geeting any metal at the end
> Dint know y!



Either, A. you had no gold or other PM in the ore to begin with or;
B. You did it wrong.


----------

